# Should I try to restore a Kubota L2000



## Shsaunders (7 mo ago)

I am a camp host, and sitting next to my woodpile is an old broken down Kubota L2000. From what I've been told it's been sitting there for over 5 years and none of my coworkers has a clue what's wrong with it. I really need a tractor and a brush hog (which is sitting in front of the tractor), and there is no way my company will buy or rent one. So, I'm considering making this a project for me. I am a backyard mechanic so I have a basic knowledge of engines, brakes, and electrical systems and I can learn anything that don't know. I have a large assortment of tools, so the question now is should I even attempt it? I am not in a rush so time is not a factor, money is a factor since my company won't pay me to do this, but I think I can handle it financially given no time constraints.
Are there enough parts available to fix whatever is broken? 
Any advice is welcome!!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. I guess the first thing would be to check the fluids for quality and quantity. Get rid of the old fuel and see if the engine is stuck. Then you can decide how far you want to go with it.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Welcome to the forum...........I agree with what Bill is saying and I will go a bit further, no way for me to answer this or you probably without having a clue what needs to be done to the tractor.......You need to go through it a little and see what works and what don't then you can make the call to fix it or not......,


----------

